# Cellphone Service



## nflores07030 (Jun 5, 2014)

I am relocating to Mexico for 2 yrs and wanted to know what people recommend for cellular service. What companies? And how much is it monthly. I am looking to get a smart phone probably so I can skype, wassup and text to the USA. Also is it hard to get a cell phone plan as an expat.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

nflores07030 said:


> I am relocating to Mexico for 2 yrs and wanted to know what people recommend for cellular service. What companies? And how much is it monthly. I am looking to get a smart phone probably so I can skype, wassup and text to the USA. Also is it hard to get a cell phone plan as an expat.


Telcel owns most of the market here but there are a couple of other providers. Dumb phones where you prepay for minutes are very cheap and easy to come buy. They cost about $300 pesos and then you buy time in advance. I think text messages take $1 peso and talking costs $3 or $4 pesos/minute, not cheap.

A smart phone with a monthly plan is available from Telcel and others. I don't have one, but I seem to be the only one in Mexico without one judging from all the people around me. I haven't looked into it carefully, but I believe they are pretty costly compared to the US. No problem with foreigners buying phones as far as I know. Just take copies of ID, proof of residence, etc, the usual suspects.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Buy an unlocked cell in the US and get a SIM chip from Telcel. Go Amigo Plan first which is to pay by the minute until you want a regular plan. There are Amigo Plans that offer phone time and data. The plan with a phone requires a temp or perm visa , possible credit check here and sometimes a personal visit to verify your residence. Cost varies from around 200 pesos to over 1000 pesos a month for a plan. I am frugal and spend 50 pesos a month and use the phone for Skype, Whatsap, and Facebook Messenger.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We use Telcel paygo with our NOTB cells but our friends who live in Mexico all year have shopped around and decided on IUSA cell because they got 2 iPhones for free. This is in PV so you would have to shop around. If you already have an unlocked phone, that may change the economics.

(We have an iPhone 4S and a Samsung Galaxy Android.)


----------

